# 1971 AFX Racing Set



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello. New to the forum. Trying to figure out which AFX race set I received in 1971. I still have the set but not the box. Old style pin and clip connectors (before they switched to tabs). Came with blue #2 Porsche and orange #54 McLaren. Banked curves, yellow controllers and fences. Any help as to which set it is would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you are describing T-jet lock and joiner track and AFX cars I think. I don't know the name of the set, but sounds like the overlap set that included the newer style car chassis with the older style track.
probably said AFX on the box.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

nothing found exactly but places to look at.


https://sites.google.com/site/wrrspeedinc/home/slot-car-history-and-reference/h-o-manufacturers

http://www.trackhobbies.com/Sets.html


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

ALPINK - That's exactly right -an "overlap" set. Must have been a very early one. Still would like to see if I can find the box, or at least a picture of it!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

look for " Blazer 500 "


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think I may have found it. The 1971 "Twin Banks" race set shows both cars. If not, I guess it was just a generic "1971 AFX" set.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, Bob Beers book lists for 1971 AFX with t-jet track the following sets.
California Oval Race Set, Pit Row Special Race Set, Monza Twin Race Set, Rally Whip Race Set, Monster Four Lane Race Set but cars included are not described in his list.
the Blazer 500 was 1979.


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

He must be missing one because I've checked all of the sets you've listed and none had the car combination that my set did. "Twin Banks" was also a 1971 set and that one did include both cars (non-magnatraction) and the T-Jet track.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I recall correctly, didn't Aurora at times put in different cars than were pictured in the box art? I also seem to recall them putting two different types of cars into a set; stuff you would never see racing with each other. The rationale was this gave you a reason to buy more cars.

I would suggest trying to remember what the set looked like in it's original form (before you purchased more track to add to it) and try to find the match that way. The track from the set was always as shown. IMHO the cars didn't always reflect what you thought you were getting.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If I recall correctly, didn't Aurora at times put in different cars than were pictured in the box art? I also seem to recall them putting two different types of cars into a set; stuff you would never see racing with each other. The rational was this gave you a reason to buy more cars.


 
Yes indeedy doody they certainly did.......that my friends is marketing!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

That was my first set for Christmas of '70 (lock& joiner track, Monza bank) but mine had the blue #7 Daytona Charger and the white #3 Camero T/A. Still have those cars, although worse for wear now.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be the one to tell Bob Beers his list is incomplete!


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

No disrespect intended I assure you! I do remember the box - white, the drawing of the race driver and wheel superimposed over the track - very standard. Also before any racing spokeman like Peter Revson etc. I'm going with the Twin Banks set as it has both cars on the cover, although I'm not 100% sure and never will be. Different cars in the sets than on the covers is also a possibility that I hadn't thought of! A note: It also came with metal banked turn supports -long, black wedge-shaped pieces that somehow fit under the turns. Still got them!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

alpink said:


> I wouldn't want to be the one to tell Bob Beers his list is incomplete!


 
I think Bob knows his list isn't complete, doesn't he even mention in his book to let him know if you have any to add?

I would venture to guess, there are a dozens of sets that most of us have never seen or heard of. Case in point, I recently picked up an Aurora set made for Clark Equipment Company of Indiana......w/ Two Tjet Indy Racers of course. Or what about the Terramycin demonstrational Vibe set or the Canadian Figure 8 Special w/ AFX track and Tjet cars?

I'm just say'n.......


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I once raced 440x2s on some Tyco Pro track...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-TJet...360036079970?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53d3d29962


----------

